# Como hago un micrófono piezo-electrico



## petrus8 (Sep 26, 2013)

hola a todos , hace un tiempo que deseo hacer un microfono piezo-electrico en barra casero . ¿alguien me podria orientar como lo puedo hacer ? desde ya muchas gracias . ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2013)

Podrías rescatar el cristal de un encendedor piezoeléctrico


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 26, 2013)

Amigo, referente a piezoelectrico en "barra", no es muy claro, pero puedes implementar un pequeño buzzer piezoelectrico, por sus caracteristicas este responde a mayor fcia. del espectro audible, como la impedancia es elevada deberas utilizar un op-amp.


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Sep 26, 2013)

Para fabricar esos elementos se usa la sal de Rochelle. Pero no creo que sea ni barato ni facil hacer que trabaje.


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 27, 2013)

La sal de Rochelle se usaba hace mas de 50 años. Ahora son todos cerámicos o similares. 
Al decir "en barra" deduzco que es para guitarra. Eso es otra cosa y difícil de hacer.


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Sep 27, 2013)

Ok, quiza no se use la sal de Rochelle actualmente, pero para un proyecto DIY creo que es mas facil de adquirir que otros elementos.
Aqui un video. 



 de como obtener algunos cristales.


----------

